

Lithuanian Parliament legislated Internet censorship - gedrap
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=lt&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fit.lrytas.lt%2Fismanyk%2Fseimas-nusprende-lietuviai-laisvai-narsyti-internete-nebegales.htm%3Fp%3D1&edit-text=

======
gedrap
Google translation is a bit poor. So, basically, it legislated blocking
selected gambling companies which are not licensed in Lithuania (not some
shady ones, but including major ones like Unibet). These companies were
dominating the sports betting market here.

The main concern in the country is that it might be the beginning of wider
censorship since the technologies will be already in place ('politically
incorrect', etc). Will see how it turns out in practice. But that's a worrying
start.

